
How to rig your Kia Soul EV to be fully drive by wire capable for $500 - frk1206
https://medium.com/opencaret/a-complete-drive-by-wire-implementation-using-oscc-on-the-kia-soul-ev-55664e9e10fc
======
devy
Does this kind of car mods render the vehicle illegal to drive on public
roads?

~~~
frk1206
IANAL but dont think so - otherwise all self driving car companies would be
illegal :) I would imagine this doesn't make it anymore illegal than modifying
your tires/suspension/ECU does. It most likely voids your manufacturer
warranty while this thing is hooked up.

~~~
devy
Obviously IANAL either. But it appears to me that self driving car companies
acquires permits/exempts for their highly modified production vehicles from
the state DMVs to be able to drive on the public roads. And most of them have
to submit year-end reports [1][2] Geohot's comma.ai (mostly himself) had tried
to pull this off in 2016 but no avail.[3]

[1] [https://www.theverge.com/2018/4/13/17235788/waymo-permit-
ful...](https://www.theverge.com/2018/4/13/17235788/waymo-permit-fully-
driverless-car-california)

[2] [https://qz.com/863718/uber-received-a-stern-letter-from-
the-...](https://qz.com/863718/uber-received-a-stern-letter-from-the-
california-dmv-telling-it-to-cease-operating-its-self-driving-cars/)

[3] [https://www.reuters.com/article/us-selfdriving-safety-
idUSKC...](https://www.reuters.com/article/us-selfdriving-safety-
idUSKCN12S1ON)

